# sword fish water color



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

What are you experienced folks thoughts? I want to go this weekend but looks like the blue water is pushing south of the spur, any thoughts on 1 trolling the green water and 2 setting up a sword drift in it too? I feel most confident with fishing near the top of the spur, or west on the wall near the elbow. But I'd hate to run that far and wish I had ran 15 more miles for clean water. 

I have not sword fished before, but I think we are ready given everything I have read and heard from a few of you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Swords live well below the surface layer. I have caught them in horrible looking water.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We are getting ready to tackle swords on our next trip. Without being too specific (I don't want to steal anybody's spot) on a feature like the spur/canyon is it best to drift the sides (shallower water) or the middle (deeper water) or across the feature (shallow -> deep -> shallow). 

I'm assuming the up-current side would be more productive? Or downcurrent?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/bluewater-catfishing-swordfish-how-38753/


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link, good stuff in there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to add an "asterisk" to that article. I wrote it a while ago. Read all the comments because we all evolve and change with our sport and there are some changes and other views expressed worth reading.


----------

